# HO racing at SLOTSALOT raceway on Long island NY



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone who is interested in racing superstock cars like P3, and bsrt/afx type cars ...thier is racing at Slotsalot Raceway in Franklin Square NY

Ho racing every wednesday night with a group of about 6-8 guys on a 6 lane Afx track...i will post pictures and even a video very soon...

at the end of every month we have a 500 lap endurance race.

For rules and or more info , just ask

Slots-A-Lot Raceway
Franklin Square NY
(516) 616-7075


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

here is the video i promised CHECK IT OUT...all i have to say is *FLAT SCREEN TV LAP COUNTER*:woohoo:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Since this wednesday night is new years eve,is there racing?Or is it postponed until next week?


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

slotsalot raceway WILL be open on new years but thier will NOT be a scheduled race, but wednesday would be the perfect time for anyone interested to come down and check out the track and try out thier cars, practice ALL NIGHT for only $5...


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

What are the regular hours to run practice laps on the weekends?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi Mark, Happy New Year to Cathy, Kenny, You & the great gang at
Slots-A-Lot Raceway!! :wave: :hat:

Please post Wednesday race schedule & other practice hours.
Thanks! 
Regards, 

Dominick


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

you can race any day of the week or weekend for only $5 the whole day


----------



## Mark C. (Dec 27, 2008)

Slots-A-Lot Raceway Schedule

Wednesday Night Ho Racing:
8pm.

Normal race night
3 minute heats on each lane

At the end of the month thier is a 500 lap endurance race!

5 minute heats on each lane (limited/no track calls)

Slotsalot Raceway Hours
Monday-Thursday 5pm-8:30pm
Friday- 4pm to 9:30pm
Saturday - noon -9:30pm
Sunday -12pm 5pm


----------

